# Calling all Food Makers....



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok so here I go firstly its good to be back (to the site not to work) I do however have lots of good beach pics that i need to post.:cheers:
I just got back from NC and got the allergy results back from the lab. As I have posted on here before my little princess Lola has very bad allergies to it feels like everything. Needless to say I have been playing the food game for sometime now. These results are broken down in EA uints and everything over 150 EA units she is allergic to. (on a side note I am reding this off the lab sheets i dont claim to know alot about food)

cooked beef: 52
cooked chicken : 35
cooked pork: 23
Cooked fich mix (cod, halibit, tuna): 35
whole egg: 23
milk: 86
cooked rice: 79
wheat grain: 491
cooked corn: 2737
soybean: 380
potato: 451
cooked lamb: 16
Brewers yeast: 156
Barley: 927
whey: 41
rabbit: 19
turkey: 25
Venison: 22

and thats just the food part WTF.. To make the next part easy for everyone all grass, trees, and weeds are in the 3000+ range.

So with all this being said I have been doing alot of reading about food options from kibble, making food and raw diets and things of that nature. I know there are alot of opinions that have been posted on here in the past so sorry to bring it up again. What Im looking for is ideas or homemade food options that people use. From what I have read I think that i want to avoid the raw route but dont know for sure I am very flustered at this point. :snow: buzhunter, geisthexe, OldFortKennels, and My Mikado just to name a few always have fantastic advise on the food questions.. Please any help would be fantastic. THANKS!


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Im no expert but it sounds like your dog would do well on a high quality, "grainless" food...These have no by-products, no soy, no corn, no grains, no yeast etc...Check them out...

Wellness Core
Solid Gold Barking at the Moon
Merrick Before Grain (B.G.)

Good luck.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Check out Orijen it's good stuff and should be tolerable!

Orijen


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Oops double post!


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

As far as dry food, you might want to look at the Natural Balance foods at Petco. It's a little expensive but they have an allergy formula and it really is good food. I also make some homemade stuff. I use 4 cups barley, 4 cups oats, 1- 32 oz. bag of mixed frozen veggies and 1- 16oz bag of a broc/caulif. mix. You can also add some meat to it as well. Like maybe some ground turkey. I've heard it's good for allergies. This usually lasts me about 2 weeks for the 2 dogs I feed it to. Freeze a portion if you try it. Beautiful dog by the way. I am in love with the white pits! They are just stunning.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uhm just an FYI broccoli is NOT that good for dogs it has a toxic ingrediant isothiocyanate that can cause gastro problems. Also while barley is not harmful to dogs its said its just not a good choice for creature that are essential meat eaters.

The LESS grains are in a food the better!

Here's a website 
http://www.thepetcenter.com/imtop/contrast.html


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You've won this time broccoli!!!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that took the time to respond back to this post! babyshae how much of this home made stuff do you feed? BedlamBully thanks for the link cant wait to get home look at it my work computer is super resticted. :cop: To everyone else keep the advice comming please :cheers:

Oh also does anyone that if my dog cant have potato can she have sweet potato? I know that they are used for diff reasons in food and that sweet potato is not part of the "nightshade family" and the potato is. also from what I have read they are only very distantly related but they are part of the same scientific class.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Uhm just an FYI broccoli is NOT that good for dogs it has a toxic ingrediant isothiocyanate that can cause gastro problems. Also while barley is not harmful to dogs its said its just not a good choice for creature that are essential meat eaters.
> 
> The LESS grains are in a food the better!
> 
> ...


I HATE OR I SHOULD SAY I LOVE TO TELL YOU THAT YOU ARE ABSOLUTLY INCORRECT BROCCILI CAN BE GIVEN TO DOGS. I HAVE BEEN FEEDING BROCCILI TO MY DOGS FOR OVER 12 YRS NOW. NONE HAVE DIED!

ALL CREATURES CAN GET GAS FROM BROCCILI BUT NON HAVE ANYMORE ISSUES THEN YOU OR I.

BUT NOW LETS LOOK AT KIBBLE, HMM THIS CAN AND WILL GIVE A DOG GASTRO PROBLEMS LIKE BLOAT & GAS. SO BETTER STOP FEEDING KIBBLE TOO.

Foods Which are Toxic to Dogs

HAVE A GREAT DAY!

Deb


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would have to disagree because I have a list of toxic foods and broccoli is on that list of what not to feed your dog ... So there is def conflicting information regarding broccoli. They also say your shouldn't feed your dog bones and people still do it and have had no problems. I myself prefer not to take risks when it comes to the health of my animals. Your dogs may very well be ok eating broccoli but behdlam was right when she said that broccoli is toxic to dogs because it can be in large quanities and here's why ....

The toxic ingredient in broccoli is isothiocyanate and it is reported to be a pretty potent gastrointestinal irritant.

Items to avoid	Reasons to avoid

Alcoholic beverages	Can cause intoxication, coma, and death.

Baby food	Can contain onion powder, which can be toxic to dogs. (Please see onion below.) Can also result in nutritional deficiencies, if fed in large amounts.

Bones from fish, poultry, or other meat sources	Can cause obstruction or laceration of the digestive system.

Cat food	Generally too high in protein and fats.

Chocolate, coffee, tea, and other caffeine	Contain caffeine, theobromine, or theophylline, which can be toxic and affect the heart and nervous systems.

Citrus oil extracts	Can cause vomiting.

Fat trimmings	Can cause pancreatitis.

Grapes and raisins	Contain an unknown toxin, which can damage the kidneys.

Hops	Unknown compound causes panting, increased heart rate, elevated temperature, seizures, and death.

Human vitamin supplements containing iron	Can damage the lining of the digestive system and be toxic to the other organs including the liver and kidneys.

Large amounts of liver	Can cause Vitamin A toxicity, which affects muscles and bones.

Macadamia nuts	Contain an unknown toxin, which can affect the digestive and nervous systems and muscle.

Marijuana	Can depress the nervous system, cause vomiting, and changes in the heart rate.

Milk and other dairy products	Some adult dogs and cats do not have sufficient amounts of the enzyme lactase, which breaks down the lactose in milk. This can result in diarrhea. Lactose-free milk products are available for pets.

Moldy or spoiled food, garbage	Can contain multiple toxins causing vomiting and diarrhea and can also affect other organs.

Mushrooms	Can contain toxins, which may affect multiple systems in the body, cause shock, and result in death.

Onions and garlic (raw, cooked, or powder)	Contain sulfoxides and disulfides, which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. Cats are more susceptible than dogs. Garlic is less toxic than onions.

Persimmons	Seeds can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis.

Pits from peaches and plums	Can cause obstruction of the digestive tract.

Potato, rhubarb, and tomato leaves; potato and tomato stems	Contain oxalates, which can affect the digestive, nervous, and urinary systems. This is more of a problem in livestock.

Raw eggs	Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain Salmonella.

Raw fish	Can result in a thiamine (a B vitamin) deficiency leading to loss of appetite, seizures, and in severe cases, death. More common if raw fish is fed regularly.

Salt	If eaten in large quantities it may lead to electrolyte imbalances.

String	Can become trapped in the digestive system; called a "string foreign body."

Sugary foods	Can lead to obesity, dental problems, and possibly diabetes mellitus.

Table scraps (in large amounts)	Table scraps are not nutritionally balanced. They should never be more than 10% of the diet. Fat should be trimmed from meat; bones should not be fed.

Tobacco	Contains nicotine, which affects the digestive and nervous systems. Can result in rapid heart beat, collapse, coma, and death.

Yeast dough	Can expand and produce gas in the digestive system, causing pain and possible rupture of the stomach or intestines.

Chocolate - seizures, labored breathing, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, tremors, fever, accelerated heart rate, arrythmia, death, Unsweetened baker's chocolate is most toxic due to high levels of Theobromine.
Coffee/Cocoa/Teas - seizures, labored breathing, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, tremors, fever, accelerated heart rate, arrythmia, death
Onions/Garlic - discolored urine, diarrhea, vomiting, hemolytic anemia, labored breathing, liver damage
Mushrooms - excessive drooling, abdominal pain, liver damage, kidney damage, vomiting, diarrhea, convulsions, coma, death
Grapes/Raisins - vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, lethargy
Raw Salmon & Salmonoid Fish - carries a bacteria that if left untreated can be fatal in 7 to 10 days. Symptoms include high fever, gastrointestinal upset, dehydration, enlarged lymph nodes
Macadamia Nuts - locomotory difficulties, tremors, paralysis, labored breathing
Nutmeg - seizures, tremors, central nervous system problems, death
Alcohol - slow respiratory rate, increased urination, staggering or a wobbly gait, excitement, depression, disorientation, behavioral changes, hypothermia, seizures, cardiac arrest
Other toxic foods:

Pear pips
Potato peelings and green looking potatoes
Rhubarb leaves
Mouldy/spoiled foods
Yeast dough
Hops
Tomato leaves & stems
Broccoli

Toxicity Treatment

Even those dogs who do not appear to be affected should be treated aggressively. Preventing organ damage is key to survival. If ingestion occurred recently, your veterinarian will likely induce vomiting to try to remove a significant amount of toxic food. Some toxicity treatment may include all or some of the following:

IV fluids - to prevent dehydration from vomiting, diarrhea, and /or increased urination, and to "flush" the Theobromine or other toxin out of the system.
Emetics - medications that induce vomiting. Used when the ingestion of toxic foods is within 4 hours. Up to 6-8 hours post ingestion may be effective.
Activated charcoal - for ingestion greater than 4 hours prior to treatment, or for patients that show continued signs of toxicity.
Anti-seizure medications - for patients having seizures and/or muscle tremors.
Cardiac medications - for patients exhibiting irregular heart rates or rhythms.

Sometimes it can be difficult to distinguish toxicity from such canine health problems as the Parvovirus. Pets owners should not assume that human food is always safe for pets. Be sure that your pets can't get into your stash of chocolates, that food scraps are disposed of carefully to prevent toxicity and that your dog is prevented from picking up nuts of leaves if you have a toxic plant in your garden.

Seek veterinary care for proper diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

SadieBlues 

I have put more folks dogs on raw diets and they have contained BROCCILI 

Do you realize how much broccili you and your dog would have to eat to become toxic. Even a small little yorkie would have to eat and eat broccili in so much of an amount to even get a little toxic problem of gastro issues. 

What website are you getting your info from? Would be nice to see it accually instead of reading what you deside to write. 

I really do not give a RATS ARSE if you or anyone else feed there dogs broccili or not. I just want folks to understand how much you would have to feed it before any problems oh and would be in humans too. but bet you NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT RIGHT! 

Done!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

All you have to do is google it and you will find the answer's to your own question's this is nothing new. Here again you may be willing to take that risk I am not PERSONAL CHOICE key word you don't have to like it or agree that's why your you and I am me . And you did not specify any specific amounts or the fact that broccoli can be toxic in large quanaties in your original post. All you said was that broccoli can irritate the digestive system and that you have fed it to your dogs and have not had any issues that does not take away from the fact that broccoli can be toxic to dogs and people should be aware of it regardless. I spend a lot of money making sure my dogs are fed well. You don't have to like or agree with what I am saying but broccoli can be harmful to dogs and it's a proven fact.

Broccoli

Broccoli is not a commonly reported poison however is can be toxic when large amounts are given to dogs. Broccoli contains isothiocyanate, a powerful gastrointestinal irritant and can be very painful.

If your going to feed broccoli it should be no more than *5%* of your dogs daily intake. This is for those who would like to feed broccoli but do not know how much is safe to give if choosing to add broccoli to their canines diet.

I personally do not feed my dogs anything that may potentially be harmful or cause any discomfort to their digestive system I don't knock those who feed it just giving my opinion and simply stating it can be harmful.

To each his own I am not going to go out of my way to be nasty to you because we do not agree on this topic it's honestly really not that serious. But for those who want to know the pro's and con's of feeding broccoli to your dog here you have it ... And please do not take my word for it ... Ask a vet or google it ... :cheers:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> I HATE OR I SHOULD SAY I LOVE TO TELL YOU THAT YOU ARE ABSOLUTLY INCORRECT BROCCILI CAN BE GIVEN TO DOGS. I HAVE BEEN FEEDING BROCCILI TO MY DOGS FOR OVER 12 YRS NOW. NONE HAVE DIED!
> 
> ALL CREATURES CAN GET GAS FROM BROCCILI BUT NON HAVE ANYMORE ISSUES THEN YOU OR I.
> 
> ...


I will have a great day thanks. You don't have to be rude to get your point across.
I agree with Sadie though I wouldn't feed anything that even has the POTENTIAL to be harmful to my dogs, I suppose thats just how I roll though.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Also since you're such a broccoli advocate.
Whats the purpose of feeding it to them honestly? How does it improve your dogs life?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Kind of off topic from the original post, but I once fed a whole bag of grapes to my nephew's 2 dogs as treats. They loved them, and ate them right up and then....


nothing happened, but when I found out that many dogs have died from them, I will not do it again to any dog, well maybe to some annoying Chihuahuas or something :angeldevi


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Also since you're such a broccoli advocate.
> Whats the purpose of feeding it to them honestly? How does it improve your dogs life?


Apparently It can be an anti caner agent in humans as well as dogs but the downside to that is the digestive pain that comes along with it when feeding it to dogs Just like anything else the way humans and dogs react to different foods and medications is completely different what may be good for a human may not suit a dog. If your going to give your dog something that is going to upset their digestive system you may as well feed a poor quality dog food. I mean is that not why we have 5 star + dog food to prevent your dog from being gassy and having an upset stomach?


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> SadieBlues
> 
> I have put more folks dogs on raw diets and they have contained BROCCILI
> 
> ...


It is common knowledge that Broccoli has toxic properties to both livestock and pets, and not only in insanely large amounts as you suggest. It does have advantages to feed it BUT so do a bunch of other veggies that arent toxic in any quantity. It IS fine to feed in small amounts but anything over 5-10% will cause major gastro problems including kidney problems and at over 20% CAN be fatal, so in your post that they would have to eat and eat and eat it to get sick is wrong, 5% is not that large a number and every dog will react differently at different levels. All the people on this forum are doing is pointing out this OBVIOUS fact so that this person doesnt go feeding a bunch of broccoli and sickening or killing their dog, but you seem to let your pride get in the way of this persons best interests, just to try to make yourself sound right. How would you feel if the OP went out and bought a bunch of broccoli and fed it to their dog who then got sick from it bc of misinformation. Your dogs have done fine on it, thats good for you!!, but I will take the words of multiple Vets and proven Toxicity reports over the "good luck" you have had any day. So no need to be rude and come off like a bit<# just bc you were unaware, ignorant, or just bc someone corrected you about a diet issue. Nobody has personally attacked you here but you seem to think that you are the authority here and your word goes, no thanks. It is ok to admit that you were wrong and that your info on the topic came from personal experience but goes against what numerous Vets and Toxicity reports have proven.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

:clap:

Amen.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

BROCCOLI STALKS FOR YOUR DOG

By © Steve Brown and Beth Taylor 

Add Broccoli Stalks to Your Dog’s Food to Help Prevent Cancer.

Eating healthy food is the easiest, most natural way to fight free radicals in your body and to prevent damage from oxidation. Antioxidants are a necessity for every diet – including your dogs and cats! 

Broccoli is good for humans and dogs, too! Adding broccoli stalks to your dog’s food will help prevent cancer, the leading disease killer of dogs, and help promote optimum antioxidant activity.

Dogs and cats need fresh vegetables too! 

Advertising for dry pet foods shouts at us that we will find everything our animals will need inside that attractive bag with the beautiful pictures of meats, vegetables, and fruits labeled “natural!” This would be great, but it’s impossible. No matter how good the ingredients are in a bag of dog or cat food, it is still a highly processed, grain-based food, lacking in live, whole nutrients. 

If we follow the conventional advice, “never feed people food or table scraps to your animals”, our dogs and cats will never eat any of those whole foods we know to be critical for fighting cancer and promoting a healthy immune system: vegetables and fruits in their original forms. This advice is not only out of date -- if we follow it we will be doing direct harm to our dogs and cats. Would we feed our children nothing but dry food in a bag? Dogs and cats are mammals just like us, with the same needs for fresh food. 

Even the best of dry pet foods, those that are made out of basic ingredients that are of human-edible quality, are made with synthetic vitamins and minerals. These incomplete, unnatural forms of vitamins and minerals do not provide the level of nutrition required to live a long, healthy life. In addition, the main ingredient in dry food, some form of grain, is not the best food for dogs or cats. Digestion of this highly processed food puts a burden on the body that can be lightened considerably by the addition of some live, whole foods. 

Add a little broccoli for almost no cost 

For almost no cost and little effort, you can improve the odds that your dog will live a long life. For the most micronutrients for your dollar, juice or finely chop a broccoli stalk to break the cell wall of the plant and make the nutrients more available. The stalk has just as much nutrition as the broccoli flower and is often thrown away. It contains many important cancer-fighting nutrients that can help your dog live longer. 

Broccoli stalks, dark green lettuce outer leaves and asparagus spear stalks are good sources of chlorophyll, like all dark green vegetables. Natural chlorophylls exert protective effects against carcinogen exposure in animals and people. Human studies in China show that chlorophyll may help to delay the onset of symptoms of liver cancer caused by mycotoxin-contaminated grains. It is well documented that mycotoxin-contaminated grains have killed many dogs. 

Give your animals bright green vegetables like broccoli several times a week. Juiced or chopped very finely, these green vegetables provide cancer fighting and immune system enhancing ingredients that can be found only in fresh foods. In order to keep the proper nutrient balance limit the total amount of the foods you add (unless you add raw bones) to dry food to about 15% by volume for dogs. For cats, a little goes a long way. “Cat grass,” available at natural food stores, is a good addition, or a teaspoon of juiced veggies for medium sized cats. 

Broccoli is just one example: there are other good possibilities in the refrigerator of anyone who tries to feed their family a healthy diet that consists mostly of a variety of fresh foods. 

They’re grazing on grass: is it bad for them? 

If your dog or cat grazes on grass that has not been sprayed with pesticides, herbicides, or other poisons, consider it food (as long as she doesn’t throw up on your carpet!). Foods like grasses contain cellulose, which may not be completely digested (and you may see the grass unchanged in the dog’s feces), but they are of great value in helping to maintain the bacterial balance in the intestines, helping the “good” occupants of the gut to survive. Fresh grass also provides chlorophyll, vitamin C, and hundreds of other antioxidants and enzymes. Do not let your dog or cat eat grass that has been exposed to chemicals. If the grass is in the woods, it is probably “clean”. If the grass is part of a farm or suburban “perfect lawn,” try to prevent your dog from eating it (or walking on it). 

In our book, See Spot Live Longer, we give you advice on how to add other important nutrients to your dog’s diet. For little cost of time or money, you can add priceless nutrition and know that you’ll have a much better chance of keeping your Spot around for a long time. 

__________________________________________________________

Just one of the articles I have regarding it. 


When I am WRONG I will admit it.... BUT I am not wrong. 

OH and I dont believe anyone attacked me. I just dont like when folks do not put out how much and why. Just want to say TOXIC. 

May I suggest to ALL THAT FEED KIBBLE please stop feeding the CRAP as it has things in it that can cause BLOAT AND THAT WILL KILL YOUR DOG!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

hallelujah ... I am going to have to rebuke this person obviously someone is struggling with some personal conflict ... On that note have a blessed day :angel:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> BROCCOLI STALKS FOR YOUR DOG
> 
> By © Steve Brown and Beth Taylor
> 
> ...


That;s why I said 5% you never posted any specific amount's. It was me and MRO112 who posted the percentages


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> Thanks to everyone that took the time to respond back to this post! babyshae how much of this home made stuff do you feed?


I soak about .25 cup of dry dog food and then add 1 full cup of the homemade food once in the morning and once at night. They also get 1/2 cup of dry food mid day. I use it for only 2 of my dogs- one who is a diabetic(it helps to control his blood sugar) and one who was overweight. It helped her to lose 10lbs(when fed the homemade only) and now she maintains her weight. As far as the broccoli, it is listed on many sites to be good for dogs. It should however not be any more than 10% of their daily food intake or it COULD BE toxic. There is so little in the homemade food I make that it is fine to feed them. But if you would prefer you can just use 1-16oz bag of cauliflower instead of the mix. I also forgot that I grate up 2 carrots and add them to the food. Good luck!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmmm, it'll kill me not to feed kibble. I'm sorry but why in the hell should my dogs eat better than I do?


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

:rofl: Awsome!

So i put something to gether last nite for the pups food tell me what you think of it. White rice, boiled chix, tuna fish, green beans, raw egg and shell, raw carrots, plain yogart. I just made it and put it in a huge pan and stuck it in the fridge and have been feeding about 1.5 morning and nite. Thoughts?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm pretty heavy on the protien. I'd go with ONE type of meat and switch it up 

Or two if you feel comfortable.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> BedlamBully: hmm pretty heavy on the protien. I'd go with ONE type of meat and switch it up


So if I cut out one of the meats is that enough or is it still to much protien in the mix. What about the amount to feed? Oh and thanks


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW there you go guys just start throwing stuff together and hope your diet works and believe everything you read on the internet...G is very knowledgeable and has been feeding raw diets to her dogs for many years...

Do you all who feed kibble even realize how much freaking broccoli you would actually need to feed your dogs to make them sick? Certain things fed in moderation can be very beneficial. To eliminate something simply because of one article you read is just plain ignorant...I suppose you don't feed eggs either, or cheese.

Unless your really interested in diving in head first into the raw diet thing I suggest you stick to a good kibble. You also will read a lot of conflicting information out there and really have to dis cipher it and apply it accordingly to your diet.

Oh yeah and if you look on the back of your 5* kibbles I bet you find broccoli in there

ONE type of meat??? I dunno that's silly if you are feeding right you would want to feed a mixed meat diet. Feeding a raw diet can be a real pain in the butt so unless you really have a reason or desire there is no reason a good quality kibble cannot achieve your desired results in a pet, or even a working dog. 
BedlamBully do you even feed a 100% raw diet?

Seriously though Scottronics if you want to feed a raw diet...peoples input will only get you so far, they don't know your dog, you do. So I really think even though direction is helpful and important, tailoring your diet is really up to you, and your research.

Here is a good site for beginning a raw diet...but like I said take everything with a grain of salt, and decide what is best for you and your dog...

BARFING FOR BEGINNERS


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Do you all who feed kibble even realize how much freaking broccoli you would actually need to feed your dogs to make them sick? Certain things fed in moderation can be very beneficial. To eliminate something simply because of one article you read is just plain ignorant...I suppose you don't feed eggs either, or cheese.


Yes I realize how much, as I already said in my post between 5-10% starts to show gastro problems in dogs and effect kidney function and could develop long term problems even if they accept it in the short term. This is proven by multiple Vets and Toxicity reports. I dont think anyone (at least I didnt) said not to feed it but only to watch the amount fed bc over 5% you could be looking for long term trouble. I personally would not even take the chance when there are other "greens" that provide the same benefits with no chance of damage to my dog. To say that I am ignorant over the multiple articles, not one, that I have read about the topic is ignorant in itself. The source that was quoted by "G" to prove her point isnt even from a Vet or nutritionist, it is from a magazine editor (Steve/Beth) of a housepet mag! That is not where I want to be getting all my info from. I have read that article before and this is the part at the end that she "selectively" left out.....
*Steve Brown and Beth Taylor: We are not veterinarians. The content of this article is for information only. We strongly suggest that you find a veterinarian who is well-informed about whole food diets to help you with your animals.* 
So in my opinion it is more ignorant to listen to a magazine editor with no vet medical or nutritional experience and who does not know of the long term effects than proven toxicity reports and years of veterinary research.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> So if I cut out one of the meats is that enough or is it still to much protien in the mix. What about the amount to feed? Oh and thanks


Scottronics, do what you want to do, but you should really think about just feeding a high-quality kibble for now. AT LEAST until you really reasearch BARF diet, you cant just throw stuff together, you will start to create deficiencies in the diet if not properly balanced and it would be very counterproductive in what you are looking to acheive. JMO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is so silly honestly it really is ... The only point I think a few of us were trying to make is that broccoli can be toxic in dogs and can irritate a dogs digestive system and the recommended amount that should be given daily is 5%. I read and I ask questions if I am not sure about something. Medically when it comes to my dogs I am going to take the advice of a Vet over a random person on the internet. I don't feel there is anything wrong with making someone aware of potentially toxic foods in dogs and like I said by all means do NOT take my word for it. Read and ask a vet . I also said personally I will not feed my dogs anything that could potentially harm them or cause them discomfort this is my choice and I am not knocking anyone who does is just throwing the facts out there. I don't think anyone was wrong for pointing out the fact that broccoli can be harmful and should be given in appropriate amounts if it is going to be fed at all. I don't care how much geisthexe know's his/her delivery stinks. There is a right and a wrong way to get your point across without being rude and just nasty . And I have seen this person a few times just be down right nasty for know reason in his/her posts in other threads. Also if you read the post from start to finish the only people who mentioned any specific number's as far as how much broccoli a day would be safe was myself and Mpro122. I don't need to feed raw to know that broccoli can be toxic to dogs. I have looked into raw and have read about it and I have also asked vets because that is why they go to school all those years to be able to medically treat animals and give medical advice. But my only point of posting in this thread was to point out that yes broccoli can be toxic and bbb was not lying or making that up when she said that.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

MPRO I wasn't really talking to you, I was referring more to the person suggesting the haphazard creation of a raw diet which like you said can cause bigger problems then the dreaded broccoli, but in response broccoli thing I am well aware that you said 5% but I meant more along the lines of....do you know how much physical broccoli you would need to feed your dog on a daily basis in order to "poison" it...ALOT! You would really nedd to be shoving broccoli down your dog throat IMO

And not many vets in their right minds are gonna say they agree with you feeding your dog a raw diet at all...not to mention vets don't really get that much education in the way of canine nutrition just so you know. My vet went to Auburn and has mentioned this to me before. If you don't like G's approach that is fine you don't have to but at least she is far more educated on this then any of us...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

To the original OP go out find yourself a good book on raw diet and read it throughly before you just whip something up. If I were you I would find a good kibble Exclusive is a great food it has no corn, wheat or soy it is made with human grade chicken. My sister feeds this to one of her dogs and I'm thinking about feeding it to one of mine. 

The food you put together is pretty good as a supplement. It would be alot better ot use brown rice add some more veggies such as sweet potatoe, peas, spinch, pumpkin. Use the water you boiled the chicken into cook the rice.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

MY MIKADO thank youthis is the kind of info that I have been looking for. As far a few people saying that i just threw together a bunch of carp and gave it to my dogs not the case. I have been doing alot of reading and looking at things that have been posted by members of this forum. I am just trying to find a possable alternative to feeding food that seems to cause problems with my dog. I do thank everyone for their help and opinons on this matter and Sydney thanks for the web site.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> MY MIKADO thank youthis is the kind of info that I have been looking for. As far a few people saying that i just threw together a bunch of carp and gave it to my dogs not the case. I have been doing alot of reading and looking at things that have been posted by members of this forum. I am just trying to find a possable alternative to feeding food that seems to cause problems with my dog. I do thank everyone for their help and opinons on this matter and Sydney thanks for the web site.


Here's another site that I found to have a pretty thorough explanation, and recipe example: Raw Food Pit Bull Diets for Beginners

Good luck bro, and I hope everything works out for you, and remember:

broccoli can be toxic in large amounts  sorry, I just had to have a good closing, LMAO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> To the original OP go out find yourself a good book on raw diet and read it throughly before you just whip something up. If I were you I would find a good kibble Exclusive is a great food it has no corn, wheat or soy it is made with human grade chicken. My sister feeds this to one of her dogs and I'm thinking about feeding it to one of mine.
> 
> The food you put together is pretty good as a supplement. It would be alot better ot use brown rice add some more veggies such as sweet potatoe, peas, spinch, pumpkin. Use the water you boiled the chicken into cook the rice.


:goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> MY MIKADO thank youthis is the kind of info that I have been looking for. As far a few people saying that i just threw together a bunch of carp and gave it to my dogs not the case. I have been doing alot of reading and looking at things that have been posted by members of this forum. I am just trying to find a possable alternative to feeding food that seems to cause problems with my dog. I do thank everyone for their help and opinons on this matter and Sydney thanks for the web site.


Hey Scott sounds like you are doing the most important thing for your dog by researching before you decide what feed him/her. I have thought of feeding raw myself mostly looking into the benefit of doing so over a great kibble. Currently I am feeding Innova to 3 pups I go through 2 bags a month a little over 100.00 for 2 bags. And I also supplement with vitamins and omega 3 oil. I love Innova it has worked very well for my dogs. It can be pretty expensive but I want them to have the best. I hope your able to find a feed that works well for your dog.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I gotta back SadieBlues and BedlamBully on this one. Not everybody out there is gonna hook their dogs up with the BARF diet... Especially folks with multiple dogs. I've been told before that I should reduce my yard if I can't afford to feed all raw and that's a load of crap. I CAN afford it I choose not to for several reasons, and again, why should my dogs be eating better than I do? They get a damn good meal everyday, pups three times a day, and they thrive on it. Not Every dogs stomach is going to like RAW or Barf either. Two of my APBTs were sick the in the couple months that I fed raw. Back to the thing about broc., what is the purpose? I see an internet article about how it might prevent cancer.... But I see absolutely no other reason to feed it. As long as we're endorsing stomach irritants lets go ahead and push grains and fillers too, seems some people don't mind the gas.


----------

